# Facebook



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I dunno bout you but I hate facebook. 
My wife likes it and most of my friends do. 
Since all these online social networks came out Ive lost a few friends because I refuse to keep in contact with them via the network. 
I use either an email or phone. 
I hate how people leave status updates like Im going to the store. That tells me they're on there too much. 
I also hate how a few people message each other on their "wall", 
_
"Hey Ill bring the movie when I come over. You have food?"

"Yeah, but bring pop."

"Ok, and what about..."_

Its like, 'pick up the phone people!!' lol
Also I hate how all the info you post including pictures become the property of facebook for them to sell to whoever they want.
Super lame.
I found this video thats very interesting as well:

*




Anyways just wondering if anybody has one?
*I myself have one but I don't put up private info and I don't post pics.
I use it so people I haven't seen in years can contact me, but then I tell them to get me via email cause I don't respond to facebook.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Well I am one of those peeps that love facebook. I have been in contact with people I havnt seen in years but I wouldnt really want to talk to them in person or on the phone. We have 2 friends moving to our neck of the woods because of hooking up again on facebook, which is great. I find the pics a good way to catch up. 

I totally see your point too. I keep my profile somewhat limited but I am probably much more open than you would be. It doenst bother me about what people know about me. 

I think its a great thing. I love seeing what others are up to but keep in mind I, and pretty much my whole generation moved from my hometown at the start of College and few have moved back so for us, its more of a long distance thing.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

i got facebook - riley cameron - shippensburg university - hit me up! 

haha - i dunno i dont like all the new apps and stuff - its ok i suppose turning too much into myspace - it is where i keep track of all my friends that i dont have a good enough connection with to just call up

also its great for showin my art and advertising my haunt - free marketing!!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

_Doesn't not bother you that they sell your information to companies and government agencies?_


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

I love facebook, it keeps me sane at work, I've met up with a load of old friends, got back in touch with people I couldn't contact and met some really interesting friends of friends.
I can see myself becoming a bit of a facebook fiend though =[


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

What the heck is facebook?


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't know what it is either, but after watching that video, I don't care to know.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Big Howlin said:


> _Doesn't not bother you that they sell your information to companies and government agencies?_


The government can get whatever they please about you from this forum or email sighnups or your hydro bill. I dont really care. I use my yahoo account to sighn up for it so I dont get spammed too much and away I go. The whole world will come to an end because of computers anyway so I may as well get in touch with old friends before its too late LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The Internet isn't PRIVATE?!!! Well, NOW I know!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

lol
But Facebook allows you info to be taken legally.
But Im sure they can get almost anything they need.
But facebook really digs into your personal life. Like 'how do you know this person, where did you meet and how was it?'
What religion and political views do you have?
Super invasive.
Though I do see your point...but I still think its creepy.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm a myspace girl hehe aren't they similar?


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

not really...both social networks but Facebook is bigger now and its more invasive. I dont like either lol


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

i will agree - all these things are shady - but we are ultimately the ones who control what we put out there - its not like they can find out info just by reading our names - the only info they can dig up is the stuff we put there ourselves


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Kinda yeah. Thing is, I started a facebook account before I found out. I went to delete the account and all went well. Then like half a year later I found out they dont delete the account with your information. I logged on and presto! There it was. Like nothing ever happened to it. Now it should be my right to take out all the info submitted....but nOOoooo.
And as for posting pics, that angered me because NOBODY reads the 10 page long do you accept these terms paper. They should have another warning before you post saying "Warning the following pictures you are about to submit will become property of Facebook and we reserve the right to sell them"*


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I have a facebook account too... I don't spend much time on it at all. I only have like 3 friends there. Between myspace, hauntspace, sinisterspace, this forum, halloween forum, halloween-l forum, halloween.com forum, sinisters realm, florida haunters forum, and the other forums I can't think of right now, the countless yahoo groups, and the Halloween-L and Howl-L mailing lists... I am kinda spread a bit thin these days. Facebook is at the bottom of the list.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL Ghostess...thats waaaay too many for me to handle. Goodluck with all that. Id have a nosebleed trying to catch up with it all.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Listing them all (or some of them actually) made me go and remove my membership from several Yahoo groups. Some of them only got spam mail, some were nothing but a bunch of off-topic nonsense or someone hawking their books or ebay wares... Now I have about 20 emails a day less to read. Small dent, very very very small.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

HaHa Ghostess I have also unsubscribed to alot of groups lately, seems that I just get 50 useless blabber emails and I just end up spending my time deleting them, I need more time for this forum! hahaha ;O)


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL AzKittie... I hear ya. I should probably just unsub from all but a couple of them. The yahoo groups are pretty useless anyway.


----------

